# P45 vs. CW45...is it worth the extra $ ?



## kowenjr

I realize the barrels are different and the front sights on the cw are not changeable but is there anybody out there that has experienced both of these that can say if it is worth the $200 difference? Is the P much more accurate than the CW? I don't have a problem spending the extra money if I know what I'm getting but I can't seem to find any info that says one way or the other. Any thoughts out there??


----------



## Bisley

If the P-45 has night sights already installed, I would say yes. It looks a little bit better, as far as fit and finish, has slightly more rounded edges on everything, and having polygonal rifling is supposed to be a good thing. But without the night sights, I would not pay that much more for any of the other things. The CW's are a great value.


----------



## greenjeans

My CW45 is my favorite carry piece. I also have a CW9. No way I would pay the extra money for the P45. The polygonal rifling is supposed to be more accurate, but I'm not convinced that is the case. Also, not supposed to shoot lead in the polygonal barrels.


----------



## DUNEZRUNNER

Greenjeans,

What do you think of the CW9 vs the PM 9 do you feel the same about this as the 45's?

Thomas


----------



## greenjeans

I didn't even look at the PM9 because of cost and I have a Kel-Tek P3AT that has been totally reliable since the first couple of magazines through it with all except American Eagle ammo. My CW9 was purchased new and it has never had a failure even during the "break-in" period. I normally carry it IWB in the Don Hume holster from the Kahr website. It is really thin. Carry it mostly with dress clothes. I bought the CW45 used and have no idea of round count. Only bought it because I got a really good deal on it. I go for function more than looks, so the extra slide machining and fancier roll marking on the slides does nothing for me. The CW45 gets carried more, but I swap them out depending on what I am wearing. I am extremely pleased with both of mine. They are both accurate and extremely managable. The .45 is slightly more accurate. You do only get one mag with the CW Series, but you can pick up spares for about $30. I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## kowenjr

Thanks for the responses. I did end up buying the CW45 and put about 100 rounds through her. 80 white box Winchester fmj and 20 Federal Premiun Defensive jhp, all without a hitch. The gun feels great in your hand although I did put a small Hogue rubber grip on it because the checkering on the handle is pretty aggressive. The recoil does not seem to be that much more than my HK p2000sk 9mm. I love the trigger. Nice clean break with no spongyness. I am not sold on the sites yet, I am so used to three dots, although I had pretty good groups towards the end once I started getting use to it. I would not have thought it would have been that different but it does take a little getting use to. I ordered some of the Nightsiters glue on luminescent night sight dots similar to the material on my HK p30 to get around the night sight issue.


----------



## bob2c

kowenjr said:


> Thanks for the responses. I did end up buying the CW45 and put about 100 rounds through her. 80 white box Winchester fmj and 20 Federal Premiun Defensive jhp, all without a hitch. The gun feels great in your hand although I did put a small Hogue rubber grip on it because the checkering on the handle is pretty aggressive. The recoil does not seem to be that much more than my HK p2000sk 9mm. I love the trigger. Nice clean break with no spongyness. I am not sold on the sites yet, I am so used to three dots, although I had pretty good groups towards the end once I started getting use to it. I would not have thought it would have been that different but it does take a little getting use to. I ordered some of the Nightsiters glue on luminescent night sight dots similar to the material on my HK p30 to get around the night sight issue.


I only have only held the two side by side. I think I remember the CW was a bit heavier than the P.

But that is just for other folks info. You got what you decided on and good for you for having a good gun now.

I have a TP9 and love it. Can hit anything with it.


----------



## FHBrumb

Does anyone make aftermarket sights for the CW? 45 if you please...:mrgreen:

I'm tempted to look at one up close, but I prefer all dots to bar dots, and would like them to glow if possible.


----------



## WWhunter

Delete


----------



## FHBrumb

Looking at the price difference, I've seen CWs go for as low as $400, and Ps go for as little as $500. For $100 +/- you get a second mag and easily replacable sights. Sounds worth it to me...


----------



## FHBrumb

Just snagged a PM-45 NIB for $569 plus $25 shipping...


----------



## paradis1142

good grab


----------



## FHBrumb

Yup, I picked it up from my FFL last night. Neat little pistol. I cleaned it through and through, now I just need a couple hours of bonding time at the range.

I picked up two boxes of WWB and a box of JHPs to break it in.

Hopefully, it turns into a neat little ammo eating machine!


----------



## larry1911

I went with the CW45 shoots great in my opinion


----------



## toocool

FHBrumb said:


> Does anyone make aftermarket sights for the CW? 45 if you please...:mrgreen:
> 
> I'm tempted to look at one up close, but I prefer all dots to bar dots, and would like them to glow if possible.


I believe the Kahr site lists Trijicon night sights for the CW series for about $80...


----------



## Fedor

*Hello*

I just ordered 2 Kahr CW45 pistols, then I found this forum and joined.
Davidsons has them on sale for $385.00 until 3/31/11, I couldnt resist that price.
This review might help you out...

Kahr 45 ACP P45 & CW45 Semi-Automatic Pistols


----------



## saroadstar

I sent mine to the factory and had Trijicon night sites put on for 135 bucks....Not a bad deal and makes a world of differnce


----------

